# Cold feet!



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, i really wana go get my yak tomorow but i just dont know i feel like im rushing into it....i was thinking i wanted a revo but then i looked into the quest and found its pretty much the same thing minus the peddels and i dont know i just got cold feet and not sure what i wana do AHH!!!! :--|


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

If you're not sure, don't buy anything. My wife and I used to buy everything that caught our eye when we first got married. I can't tell you how far in debt we got but after that we decided that anytime we wanted to buy something over $100, we had to wait 2 weeks first. Doesn't matter what it is, we have to wait 2 weeks. By then the impulse thing is over and we can make a more responsible decision.
Don't rush into buying a yak just to get one, it's a lot of money to spend then find out you're not happy with it.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yea im going through the process of buying my first yak right now. I think u just wanna make sure you get the the right boat to fit your style and needs. That way you will be able to use it as u intended and won't have to turn around and buy another one in a year. When making any big purchase I always do a buunch of research and get out and talk to people in the field. I think a little bit knowledge will give you the confidence u made the right decision to buy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Make sure you absolutely want the peddle drive. Remember, you can't go in reverse, the fins are one more thing hang the line up on if the fish makes a run under the boat, you can't use them in skinny water, and it's that much more maintenance.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

reelax84 said:


> Yea im going through the process of buying my first yak right now. I think u just wanna make sure you get the the right boat to fit your style and needs. That way you will be able to use it as u intended and won't have to turn around and buy another one in a year. When making any big purchase I always do a buunch of research and get out and talk to people in the field. I think a little bit knowledge will give you the confidence u made the right decision to buy.



There's NO WAY to know what your "style and needs" are until you've DONE some kayak fishing....You can't get that out of a 10 minute paddle, or reading the internet.

That's why I tell folks, if you want to get into 'yak fishing, find a good deal of a used 'yak that you like the look of, and JUST BUY IT.

Next step, GO FISHING.

After several trips, you will have learned WAY more than anyone can tell you, and you'll be better informed to buy that NEW yak. Re-sell the used one, or keep it for a buddy boat that you're gonna need anyway....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Good advice here. Also, when you do buy one, don't go rigging it up with a bunch of stuff right away. Take it out on the water a time or two and get a feel for how you want everything laid out first.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> Good advice here. Also, when you do buy one, don't go rigging it up with a bunch of stuff right away. Take it out on the water a time or two and get a feel for how you want everything laid out first.


agree agree agree if not then you will be patching holes and moving stuff around and thats not cool


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

its winter, do you have a dry top and waders or drysuit?

if not and you are not going to get them this winter, you are not going(or should'nt) until spring anyways. the water is too cold for safety concerns.
spring would bring on some used deals also.

ken c


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with u railroader i havnt even bought a boat yet myself just going through some of the same things as nethuns88. Just giving a point of view from the same side of the ball. All i meant by "style and needs" was getting a yak that will support what u want to do with it as far as type of fishing to be done with it and type of conditions you will fish the most. Sure you could prolly use any ol' yak but i'm sure some are better for certain things than others.


----------

